# ظهور السيدة مريم العذراء في سماء صيدنايا 29-4-2011



## bashaeran (1 مايو 2011)

*وفق مصادر مؤكدة :
ظهور مشرّف لسيدة الإله البتولية مريم العذراء في دير صيدنايا اليوم في ساعات هطول المطر وطلبت من سوريا بإشعال شموع النور والخير لبلدنا سوريا مهد الحضارات والديانات .. تم التأكد من الخبر ومن يريد التاكد ايضا يمكن الاتصال على رقم الهاتف الخاص بالدير في صيدنايا .
منقول من 

*


----------



## النهيسى (1 مايو 2011)

*السلام لك يا مريم
شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك


​*


----------



## bashaeran (1 مايو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *السلام لك يا مريم
> شكرا جدااا
> الرب يباركك
> 
> ...


شكرا يا نهيسي على مشاركتك واذا الخبر مكرر ارجوا ان تحذفوه وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## كرستينا كركر (1 مايو 2011)

خبر جميل لاننا محتاجين العدرا بجد تواسينا تسلم ايديك


----------



## soso a (1 مايو 2011)

اذكرينا امام عرش ابنك يا ام النور لا تنسى ولادك 

الرب يبارك حياتك 

شكرا على الخبر الحلو


----------



## The Antiochian (2 مايو 2011)

*حقيقة الخبر بحسب الراهبات أن الظهور كان يوم السبت 28 - 4 - 2011 ولكن الخبر انتشر في اليوم التالي .*

*والظهور لم يكن في السماء وإنما توهج نور من غرفة الشاغورة في دير صيدنايا والتي تحتوي على أيقونة للعذراء بيد أحد تلاميذ المسيح (لوقا على ما أذكر) .*

*وصرحت الراهبة بأن العذراء طلبت إشعال شمعة من كل بيت في سوريا ، ونعتقد أن ذلك بشارة بنهاية المشاكل في وطننا الحبيب .*


----------



## rana1981 (2 مايو 2011)

*انشالله يكون هالشي بشارة على انتهاء المشاكل ببلدي الحبيب سورية​*


----------



## شميران (2 مايو 2011)

*اوووووووووو خبر جميل جدا *
*ياأمي ياعدراء ياحبيبتي احمينا وشكرا لانك متواجدة معنا *
*الرب يبارككم ويرعاكم*


----------



## bashaeran (2 مايو 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> خبر جميل لاننا محتاجين العدرا بجد تواسينا تسلم ايديك


شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## bashaeran (2 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> اذكرينا امام عرش ابنك يا ام النور لا تنسى ولادك
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> 
> شكرا على الخبر الحلو


شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## bashaeran (2 مايو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *حقيقة الخبر بحسب الراهبات أن الظهور كان يوم السبت 28 - 4 - 2011 ولكن الخبر انتشر في اليوم التالي .*
> 
> *والظهور لم يكن في السماء وإنما توهج نور من غرفة الشاغورة في دير صيدنايا والتي تحتوي على أيقونة للعذراء بيد أحد تلاميذ المسيح (لوقا على ما أذكر) .*
> 
> *وصرحت الراهبة بأن العذراء طلبت إشعال شمعة من كل بيت في سوريا ، ونعتقد أن ذلك بشارة بنهاية المشاكل في وطننا الحبيب .*


شكرا لمشاركتك وشكرا على تتبعك لخبر وكنونك سوري صلاتنا معكم انشالله تكونون بخير بعون السيدة العذراء وابنها يسوع المسيح


----------



## bashaeran (2 مايو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *انشالله يكون هالشي بشارة على انتهاء المشاكل ببلدي الحبيب سورية​*


انشالله وصلاتنا معكم وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## bashaeran (2 مايو 2011)

شميران قال:


> *اوووووووووو خبر جميل جدا *
> *ياأمي ياعدراء ياحبيبتي احمينا وشكرا لانك متواجدة معنا *
> *الرب يبارككم ويرعاكم*


شكرا لمشاركتك ربنا يرعاك


----------



## o0chsite0o (2 مايو 2011)

*




*


----------



## bashaeran (2 مايو 2011)

o0chsite0o قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


لم نفهم الشفرة ممكن التوضيح رجاءا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 مايو 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## MAJI (2 مايو 2011)

خبر حلو
جاءتنا رسائل على الموبايلات تنشر الخبر وتدعو لاشعال شمعة ونشر الخبر
ام رب السلام ظهرت لتدعو للسلام
شكرا للخبر
الرب يباركك


----------



## bashaeran (2 مايو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب يباركك


شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## bashaeran (2 مايو 2011)

MAJI قال:


> خبر حلو
> جاءتنا رسائل على الموبايلات تنشر الخبر وتدعو لاشعال شمعة ونشر الخبر
> ام رب السلام ظهرت لتدعو للسلام
> شكرا للخبر
> الرب يباركك


شكرا لمرورك وربنا يسعد كل مومنين ونفس الشي حصل مهنى في العراق


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مايو 2011)

*الاخ bashaeran
ممنوع وضع لينكات لاى منتديات او مواقع اخرى سوى مواقع الاخبار فقط
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 مايو 2011)

*شكرا للرب
السلام لكى ياأم النور
ميرسى للخبر الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## bashaeran (2 مايو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الاخ bashaeran
> ممنوع وضع لينكات لاى منتديات او مواقع اخرى سوى مواقع الاخبار فقط
> *


*شكرا جزيلا اخي مينا على التنبيه واشكرك على مسحهم برعاية الرب *


----------



## The Antiochian (2 مايو 2011)

bashaeran قال:


> شكرا لمشاركتك وشكرا على تتبعك لخبر وكنونك سوري صلاتنا معكم انشالله تكونون بخير بعون السيدة العذراء وابنها يسوع المسيح


* بس أعتذر عن الخطأ المطبعي ، قصدت السبت 23 - 4 - 2011 وهو سبت النور*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مايو 2011)

*تنويه صادر من دير سيدة صيدنايا   حول ما شيع عن أعجوبة في مقام** الشاغورة** ] 

  منذ الصباح قد وردت إلى موقع ( صيدنايا اليوم) الإلكتروني الناطق الرسمي  الوحيد   باسم دير سيدة صيدنايا البطريركي مئات الرسائل وعشرات المكالمات  تستوضح عما شيع حول   الأعجوبة التي حدثت في مقام الشاغورة في الدير صباح  يوم الجمعة 29-4-2011 وقد   تناقلته المواقع الإلكترونية ومواقع التواصل  الاجتماعي على شبكة الانترنيت وعليه فقد   ارتأت رئاسة دير   سيدة صيدنايا  البطريركي أن تصدر تنويه تفسر فيه صدق  ما حدث في الدير عبر موقع   صيدنايا اليوم الإلكتروني ناطقها الوحيد  المعتمد.. وهذا   نصه :**

  منذ فترة ليست   بالبعيدة – أي ليس يوم الجمعة 29/4/2011 كما شيع – قصدت   دير سيدة صيدنايا إحدى السيدات المؤمنات وأقامت فيه ليلتين وصلّت بحرارة وإيمان في مقام   الشاغورة المقدس وأضاءت شمعة في هذا المقام فتوهجت تلك الشمعة .. أما ما ورد عن كلام   للسيدة العذراء مريم لهذه السيدة وظهور نور مبهر في مقام الشاغورة أثناء ذلك .. فهذا   كلام غير موثوق   ولم يوثق رسمياً في سجل الدير من قبل تلك السيدة ولم تدلِ بشهادتها بهذا ..**

  كما تنوه رئاسة دير سيدة صيدنايا البطريركي على أنها   ستنشر أي جديد في هذا الحدث أو غيره إذا تأكدت وتوثقت منه... ويرجو دير سيدة صيدنايا   البطريركي عدم تداول أي إشاعة أو حادثة قبل قرأتها حصرياً من خلال الموقع الرسمي   للدير وممهورة بختم رئاسة دير سيدة صيدنايا البطريركي.**
  ولتكن أمنا العذارء معكم   

  موقع صيدنايا اليوم **
  مرسلها : اليان جرجي خباز

  قنشرين**



يُغلق كونه غير صحيح
*


----------

